# Business Card Template



## Sgt_McWatt (19 Mar 2011)

Sorry if there is a thread with this in it but I looked and found nothing.

I recently started recruiting for my unit and have the sheets of "cards" to be printed on but cannot find the word document with the business card format for CF business cards. If anyone happens to have this I'd appreciate a PM!

Thanks in advance


----------



## agc (19 Mar 2011)

I don't know if all the labels from the system are the same, or not.  The ones I had were printed by Avery and there was a form number on the package.  I was able to download a template from their website.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Mar 2011)

If you want to really have some fun, instead of English/French, have them in English/German. ''Oberfeldwebel'' sounds much more martial than 'sergent'.


----------



## Occam (19 Mar 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (8 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Dec 2012)

Hello Again,

I didn't want to start a new thread, but I ran out of business cards and the template the Occam was kind enough to provide does not work on my DWAN or personal computer anymore.

Does anyone have a newer DND Business Card template they can send me?

Thanks


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2012)

You won't find a newer version, as all support for the template dried up years ago to the best of my knowledge.  However, the template should still work, I'm using it on Office 2K3 at home and if I get a chance I'll try it on Office 2010 on my wife's PC.  You may want to ensure that you're allowing macros to run when you open the template - you should get a security warning about macros, which you need to respond "enable once" (or something similar).


----------



## PiperDown (3 Dec 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Dec 2012)

Anyone have a link where I can download this template?


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2012)

Here's a link to the DND business card template on a free filehosting site - I have no idea how long they host for.  http://www.filedropper.com/bcardse

And, as per usual, as soon as I tried to open the template, it now no longer works.  I'm wondering if an update to Office 2K3 broke the functionality somehow?  Anyways, I'll try playing with it, but macros and stuff like that are not my strong suit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

It opens in Office 2010 but appears to be missing relevant information


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2012)

Yes, it used to open a dialog box (presumably the macro?) where you were prompted to input all of the details you'd normally put on a business card, and then the template would plunk it all into the appropriate places on business card stock.  I just managed to get it running, although I'm not sure what I did (it's been one of those days).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

Now it does the same in Office 2010


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Now it does the same in Office 2010



It didn't do that the first time I tried to run it this afternoon.  I lowered the security settings on macros, and it still wouldn't run.  Then, mysteriously, it started working.  The dialog box is what you're supposed to see - you fill in the blanks, and it populates an 8.5 x 11 sheet of business card stock for printing.  You're supposed to use the template with DND 5238/NSN 7530-21-912-4632, which is business card stock with the Canadian Flag and National Defence/Defense nationale logos preprinted.  I have a few sheets of it left over, but haven't been able to track it down since looking for it last.  Not sure if it's a locally procured item or not.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2012)

If it has an NSN number I don't think it is an LPO item


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2012)

Lots of LPO items have NSNs.  Anything that comes up in CGCS with an IM Advisory code of 4P is locally procured/locally funded.


----------



## GraemeG (18 Oct 2014)

Sorry to necropost, but I'd rather not start a new topic. 

I am looking for the subject template, is it still available? Can i have it pm'd to me as others have?


----------



## Occam (18 Oct 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## Rofltropter (4 Apr 2017)

I know I shouldn't but, I too am necro'ing this thread. If anyone has the DND template, shoot me a pm please!

Cheers


----------



## Loachman (4 Apr 2017)

Rofltropter said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't but, I too am necro'ing this thread.



That is a perfectly fine thing to do in a situation like this.


----------



## Lumber (4 Apr 2017)

Rofltropter said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't but, I too am necro'ing this thread. If anyone has the DND template, shoot me a pm please!
> 
> Cheers



Here is the template. It's basically the same as our signature blocks but with our department (DND) as the header. They are double sided so as to be in each official language.

https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-secretariat/services/government-communications/federal-identity-program/technical-specifications/stationery/business-cards-common-flag-symbol.html

This is the _only_ accepted format and modifications are not acceptable. That being said, I don't think I've seen a military business card that didn't also include the unit crest. I've also not seen any that were double sided; mind you, I haven't yet had the pleasure of serving in Ottawa...


----------

